# Thinking of moving to paphos !!



## cathyd (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all , a newbe here , my partner and i are thinking of moving early next year, we have no jobs set up as yet, the advice i need really is what type of visa do we need to stay in cyprus more thwn 3 months ? founf a web site called cyprusvisa.eu , but do we need a residence visa or a work visa ? bit confused  any help would be appreciated  thanks


----------



## Greytop (Nov 5, 2011)

cathyd said:


> Hello all , a newbe here , my partner and i are thinking of moving early next year, we have no jobs set up as yet, the advice i need really is what type of visa do we need to stay in cyprus more thwn 3 months ? founf a web site called cyprusvisa.eu , but do we need a residence visa or a work visa ? bit confused  any help would be appreciated  thanks


As I understand it you will need none of the documents you mention, in fact you should not need any documents of any type!! Cyprus is a member of the EU and has been so for sometime now, even has the Euro now too!! Under EU rules any person has the right to settle and work in any other EU country (there are a few exceptions with recent Eastern European entrants).
I have been to Cyprus many times and have met many UK expats there who have settled in the country with minimal problems.
I don't know how well you know the country, but having been in Paphos in May of this year, I noted many changes for the worse from only a year before. The economy has certainly nose dived recently with so many closed shops, bars and businesses! There are so may half built apartment blocks that have just been stopped and left as they are. People who own their apartments just cannot sell them at any reasonable price at the moment. In other words I think they are feeling the pinch of the Euro debt crisis and the Greek crisis in particular.
If you do move out there you will have no problem buying a property at a knock down price I can assure you!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

To me it seems that you have not done much of planning. Therefor my advice is to find all info you can and then go over for a short while to get a feeling for the country. Being a tourist and an expat is two different worlds.

Concerning jobs I think its safe to say that it is almost impossible if you dont posses skills that is very much needed.

About Visa. You dont need one for the first 3 monthts, but then you need a Residence Permit. To get it you need to show that you can support yourself through work, pension ar a lot of money on the bank etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Cathy,
Welcome to the forum.
As Greytop and Anders have said you don't need a visa but you will need to apply for a residence permit after 3 months and for that you will need to prove you can support yourselves.
You don't say whether you are retired on pensions or whether you are younger and need to find work.
It will help us to give you advice if we know a bit more about you and what you plan to do once you get here.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Greytop (Nov 5, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> You don't say whether you are retired on pensions or whether you are younger and need to find work.
> Regards
> Veronica


Just one more point if you are retiring there on a pension, the situation is so advantageous as pensions are only taxed at 5%. This is to attract people to retire there.
As has already been mentioned in an earlier post finding a decent job would be virtually impossible, unless you you have something outstanding to offer. The economy is really in the doldrums, if you think things are bad in the UK you haven't seen anything.
On the other end of the scale there are many low end jobs available to English ex-pats like bar work, holiday apartment cleaning at low wages. Such wages are OK for a bit of pocket money but to live on forget it.


----------

